# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  hà nội vít me ray trượt linh tinh đồ

## dobinh1961

có tuổi rồi vẫn khoái công nghệ đồ bán ra có thể đắt rẻ (vì không biết giá) muốn chế máy cnc vì mấy chục năm làm thủ công rồi có vài cái thừa không dùng đến có cập nhập
vít me  của nhật hình như nsk f35  cách 10 nặng 17 kg giá đã bán
 như hình
ba lăng thăng bằng nhật nặng 1.5kg dây cáp 3li dài 1.3m giá 100.000d/1

 đỗ đức bình đt 0943755199  
 số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hà nội
vietcombank 0011004307244 
Sở giao dịch

----------

fuc222, Minh Phi Nguyen, vuotquaconsong

----------


## dobinh1961

Thk 25 dài 84 cm giá đã bán

----------


## saudau

Sao mà đọc toàn tiếng Iraq ko hà bác chủ ơi

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Cho m thêm thông tin về cây vit me nsk f35 nếu vừa với của m thì để lại m nhé

Dt 0905019904 Hào

----------


## dobinh1961

mới bập bẹ cnc cho xin thông tin gì nhỉ hàng bán ra bao quay đầu

----------


## saudau

> mới bập bẹ cnc cho xin thông tin gì nhỉ hàng bán ra bao quay đầu


Ý là bác phải cho thông tin cơ bản như hiệu, bước vít, gối, đầu phi bao nhiu, bla bla... Nếu có thêm cấp chính xác càng tốt cho người mua biết có phù hợp yêu cầu ko đó mà.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ý là bác phải cho thông tin cơ bản như hiệu, bước vít, gối, đầu phi bao nhiu, bla bla... Nếu có thêm cấp chính xác càng tốt cho người mua biết có phù hợp yêu cầu ko đó mà.


cám ơn nhé tối về đo chính xác

----------


## kkbao

> Thk 25 dài 84 cm giá 1.500.000₫


Gạch cặp ray - chờ thêm thông tin như đã alo nhe chú Bình

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Ko biết e nó dài bao nhiêu á bạn

----------

Himd

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me nsk f35 
Day trượt thk 25 
Đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập thêm 
Vít me nsk d32*5 (bi vít me đề) tổng dài 1040 hành trình 730  như ảnh
Giá 1.200.000₫

----------


## mylove299

Em gạch cây me nhé bác. bác cho hỏi bước 5 đúng không ạ?

----------


## dobinh1961

> Em gạch cây me nhé bác. bác cho hỏi bước 5 đúng không ạ?


Gạch vỡ bán tiếp ảnh chụp sấu ngoài đời đẹp hơn nhiều

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me mini như hình
F8 bước 2 hành trình 80li 
Nặng 1 kg/1 
Đã bán 2

----------


## dobinh1961

Vít me nsk d28*10 tổng dài900 hành trình 570 
Cân nặng 10kg hàng có vết rỉ nhẹ nhưng vẫn trượt êm không rơ lắc hàng bán ra bao quay đầu
Giá 900.000₫

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Xin lỗi admin và bác chủ cho e hỏi tý (vì e ko post dc bài mới)
Bác nào biết loại máy hàn mà anh chàng này sử dụng trong phút thứ 5- 6 không ạh.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIFR_U91v4I

----------


## emptyhb

> Xin lỗi admin và bác chủ cho e hỏi tý (vì e ko post dc bài mới)
> Bác nào biết loại máy hàn mà anh chàng này sử dụng trong phút thứ 5- 6 không ạh.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIFR_U91v4I


Máy hàn Mig bác ơi

----------

Đinh Chí Thành

----------


## hungmtcn

Gạch bác món này mai e liên lạc Vít me mini như hình
F8 bước 2 hành trình 80li 
Nặng 1 kg/1 
Giá 550.000₫ /cả 2Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

Name:	IMG_20170406_215240.jpg 
Views:	1 
Size:	416.5 KB 
ID:	35632Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

Name:	IMG_20170406_215059.jpg 
Views:	3 
Size:	486.5 KB 
ID:	35633

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4dUZcxVmi

----------


## dobinh1961

> Gạch bác món này mai e liên lạc Vít me mini như hình
> F8 bước 2 hành trình 80li 
> Nặng 1 kg/1 
> Giá 550.000₫ /cả 2Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 
> 
> Name:	IMG_20170406_215240.jpg 
> Views:	1 
> Size:	416.5 KB 
> ID:	35632Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 
> ...


nhận gạch hàng bán ra bao quay đầu
giá chưa có vc  chậm viettel

----------


## dobinh1961

> Gạch vỡ bán tiếp ảnh chụp sấu ngoài đời đẹp hơn nhiều


Bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhập thêm 
> Vít me nsk d32*5 (bi vít me đề) tổng dài 1040 hành trình 730  như ảnh
> Giá 1.200.000₫
> Đính kèm 35520
> Đính kèm 35522


vẫn còn nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

Như hình nsk f15 bước 20 nặng 7 kg
Hành trình hộp 400
 cây khoảng  280
Bán cả 2 giá đã bán

----------


## kkbao

cảm ơn bác chủ ( chú Bính) đã nhiệt tình ship hàng ( trả tiền sau khi nhận hàng). Hàng hóa đúng như mô tả. Đã zalo cho chú. Thanks

----------


## dobinh1961

> cảm ơn bác chủ ( chú Bính) đã nhiệt tình ship hàng ( trả tiền sau khi nhận hàng). Hàng hóa đúng như mô tả. Đã zalo cho chú. Thanks


Cám ơn nhé hàng bán ra có sao nói vậy bao quay đầu
Bàn phay chữ thập nặng 7 kg kẹp đồ 10cm giá 800.000₫

----------


## mactech

Cháu lấy cái bàn này chú nhé!

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cháu lấy cái bàn này chú nhé!


Bán 1 cái vẫn còn 1 cái

----------


## dobinh1961

Thêm hàng
Bánh xe đẩy hàng lấy khu công nghiệp nhật( chưa chắc của nhật) kích thước cao 170 li bánh xe  125*38 tôn 3 li chạy vòng bi bánh và quay (1 bộ gồm 2 bánh khoá và 2 bánh không) hàng chịu tải lớn nặng gần 6kg/1 bộ
Giá 300.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

> Thêm hàng
> Bánh xe đẩy hàng lấy khu công nghiệp nhật( chưa chắc của nhật) kích thước cao 170 li bánh xe  125*38 tôn 3 li chạy vòng bi bánh và quay (1 bộ gồm 2 bánh khoá và 2 bánh không) hàng chịu tải lớn nặng gần 6kg/1 bộ
> Giá 300.000₫


Bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

Như hình vuông 65*65 dài 1170 
Còn trượt dài 190 hành trình 740 chạy ( chắc là dây đay ) ngại tháo ra trước ngon không zơ lắc trọng lượng khoảng 10kg trục f16 giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

> Bán tiếp nào


Còn 2 bộ bánh xe và 1 bàn phay chữ thập

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhập thêm 
> Vít me nsk d32*5 (bi vít me đề) tổng dài 1040 hành trình 730  như ảnh
> Giá 1.200.000₫
> Đính kèm 35520
> Đính kèm 35522


Bán tiếp nào

----------


## Ledngochan

Fix giá bánh xe đi em lấy bác ơi.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Fix giá bánh xe đi mình lấy bạn ơi.


500.000₫ /2 bộ cho nhanh

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chú bình đã nhập thêm tí vítme nào chưa chú ^^

----------


## dobinh1961

Có 2 chú chưa vs 
Thêm hàng dây nguồn 8 Pin máy chủ chế cháo 
20.000₫/1

----------


## huyquynhbk

giắc này mà dùng được cho alpha ngon hết sẩy.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  chú xem có cắm vừa chân alpha step k chú

----------


## Ledngochan

> 500.000₫ /2 bộ cho nhanh


Cod cho mình nhé bác.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cod cho mình nhé bác.


Ok nhận gạch bạn cho thông tin để gửi chậm viettel
Không cod nhận hàng kiểm tra chuyển tiền vào tài khoản mình

----------

cnclaivung, Ledngochan

----------


## dobinh1961

Mang danh máy khoan côn đóng của nhật
6.5 li côn chỗ to nhất 9.5 giá 80.000₫
10li. Côn chỗ to nhất 14. Giá110.000₫                            14.  
13li. Côn chỗ to nhất 17li giá 150.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

> giắc này mà dùng được cho alpha ngon hết sẩy.   chú xem có cắm vừa chân alpha step k chú


Cũng không biết nữa cái này dùng nối dài nguồn cpu 8pin máy tính

----------


## Ga con

Xài được đó bác, cái này 4*2 còn alpha step là 5*2, nhưng alpha 1 chân kia không xài (1 chân là shield, 1 chân để trống).

Trước e mua về bấm xài OK. Nhưng cái này để dùng lấy đầu dây thôi nhé, kéo dài nó nhiễu cần phải có cáp đúng chuẩn mới được.

Thanks.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Xài được đó bác, cái này 4*2 còn alpha step là 5*2, nhưng alpha 1 chân kia không xài (1 chân là shield, 1 chân để trống).
> 
> Trước e mua về bấm xài OK. Nhưng cái này để dùng lấy đầu dây thôi nhé, kéo dài nó nhiễu cần phải có cáp đúng chuẩn mới được.
> 
> Thanks.


Cám ơn nhé mới bập bẹ CNC còn phải học hỏi nhiều

----------


## dobinh1961

> Có 2 chú chưa vs 
> Thêm hàng dây nguồn 8 Pin máy chủ chế cháo 
> 20.000₫/1Đính kèm 36358Đính kèm 36359


Vẫn còn nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Mang danh máy khoan côn đóng của nhật
> 6.5 li côn chỗ to nhất 9.5 giá 80.000₫
> 10li. Côn chỗ to nhất 14. Giá110.000₫                            14.  
> 13li. Côn chỗ to nhất 17li giá 150.000₫
> Đính kèm 36372Đính kèm 36373


Bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập thêm hàng
Nsk f25 bước 5
Tổng dài 550 hành trình 26 giá 500.000₫
Không zơ lắc

----------


## dobinh1961

Cập nhập thêm hàng
Tsubaki f28 bước 5 tổng dài 550 hành trình khoản 300 không zơ lắc giá 500.000₫

----------


## haki

vít me bi hay me thường vậy anh

----------


## dobinh1961

Như ảnh nhôm đúc dài khoảng 850 rộng 100 cao 60 ray 1 thanh 38 vít me f12 bước 20 hành trình 510 không zơ lắc chỗ bắt moto nhỏ trục 5 li giá 1.100.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

> vít me bi hay me thường vậy anh


Hỏi hay thật đấy vít me bi

----------


## dobinh1961

Eto khoan bàn kẹp đồ 10cm giá 280.000₫

----------


## nobita_dtmt

cháu gạch cái eto trên nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> cháu gạch cái eto trên nhé


nhận gạch bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

Bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cám ơn nhé hàng bán ra có sao nói vậy bao quay đầu
> Bàn phay chữ thập nặng 7 kg kẹp đồ 10cm giá 800.000₫ 
> Đính kèm 35974Đính kèm 35974


Còn 1 bộ bán nốt nào

----------


## dobinh1961

> Như ảnh nhôm đúc dài khoảng 850 rộng 100 cao 60 ray 1 thanh 38 vít me f12 bước 20 hành trình 510 không zơ lắc chỗ bắt moto nhỏ trục 5 li giá 1.100.000₫


Bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhập thêm hàng
> Nsk f25 bước 5
> Tổng dài 550 hành trình 26 giá 500.000₫
> Không zơ lắc


Tiếp tục bán nào

----------

duytrungcdt

----------


## GORLAK

Cây vitme này xài gối gì bác?

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cây vitme này xài gối gì bác?


mới biết cnc nên cũng không biết gối gì hàng có sao nói vậy bao quay đầu

----------


## dobinh1961

> Như ảnh nhôm đúc dài khoảng 850 rộng 100 cao 60 ray 1 thành 38 vít me f12 bước 20 hành trình 510 không zơ lắc chỗ bắt môtô nhỏ trục 5 li giá 1.100.000₫


xuống giá 1.000.000đ

----------


## CNC abc

> Eto khoan bàn kẹp đồ 10cm giá 280.000₫


Eto này còn k bác? nếu còn em đặt gạch 1 cái.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Eto này còn k bác? nếu còn em đặt gạch 1 cái.


Vẫn còn bán nhé

----------


## CNC abc

> Vẫn còn bán nhé


Em ở Sài gòn, bác ở đâu? Liên hệ mua bán cách sao bác?

----------


## dobinh1961

> Em ở Sài gòn, bác ở đâu? Liên hệ mua bán cách sao bác?


đỗ đức bình đt 0943755199 
số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hà nội
vietcombank 0011004307244 
Sở giao dịch

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4fKxNkJCG

----------


## CNC abc

> đỗ đức bình đt 0943755199 
> số 10 ngõ 112 tây sơn đống đa hà nội
> vietcombank 0011004307244 
> Sở giao dịch
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4fKxNkJCG


Sory bác, xa quá, bác cho em hủy gạch nhé.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhập thêm hàng
> Tsubaki f28 bước 5 tổng dài 550 hành trình khoản 300 không zơ lắc giá 500.000₫
> Đính kèm 36561Đính kèm 36562Đính kèm 36563


tiếp tục bán nào

----------


## dobinh1961

Xy toàn nhôm hành trình 300 và 150 chạy ray 12 không có dây đay và moto tâm lỗ bắt moto khoảng 72 nặng hơn 10 kg kích thước phù bi khoảng 600* 350
Giá 1.200.000₫

----------


## dobinh1961

> Như ảnh nhôm đúc dài khoảng 850 rộng 100 cao 60 ray 1 thanh 38 vít me f12 bước 20 hành trình 510 không zơ lắc chỗ bắt moto nhỏ trục 5 li giá 1.100.000₫Đính kèm 36565Đính kèm 36566Đính kèm 36567


1.000.000₫ nào

----------


## dobinh1961

Bán tiếp nào

----------


## dobinh1961

> Xy toàn nhôm hành trình 300 và 150 chạy ray 12 không có dây đay và moto tâm lỗ bắt moto khoảng 72 nặng hơn 10 kg kích thước phù bi khoảng 600* 350
> Giá 1.200.000₫[
> Tiếp tục bán nào


Bán nhanh nào

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhập thêm hàng
> Nsk f25 bước 5
> Tổng dài 550 hành trình 26 giá 500.000₫
> Không zơ lắcĐính kèm 36558Đính kèm 36559Đính kèm 36560


Hàng vẫn còn nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Như ảnh nhôm đúc dài khoảng 850 rộng 100 cao 60 ray 1 thành 38 vít me f12 bước 20 hành trình 510 không zơ lắc chỗ bắt môtô nhỏ trục 5 li giá 1.100.000₫Đính kèm 36565Đính kèm 36566Đính kèm 36567


vẫn còn nhé giá 1.000.000đ

----------


## BKH

> vẫn còn nhé


Cây này còn ko, có rơ lắc gì ko bác, nếu ok thì e đặt gạch nha

----------


## BKH

> Cập nhập thêm 
> Vít me nsk d32*5 (bi vít me đề) tổng dài 1040 hành trình 730  như ảnh
> Giá 1.200.000₫
> Đính kèm 35520
> Đính kèm 35522


Em đang hỏi cây này nha bác, nếu còn và ko rở lắc thì e gạch nha

----------


## dobinh1961

Vẫn còn hàng ngon không rơ lắc bao quay đầu

----------

